# Hibernation is finally over for "Sunshine" our Desert Tortoise.



## bioteach (Mar 29, 2019)

Our wonderful Desert Tortoise has finally decided that she has had enough of winter and had a nice day of basking in the sun and eating everything in sight. She grazed on her Bermuda lawn, ate several Hibiscus leaves, and lots of Globe Mallow blossoms and leaves. It was a long, cold, damp winter for her, and it's nice to see her again!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 29, 2019)

bioteach said:


> Our wonderful Desert Tortoise has finally decided that she has had enough of winter and had a nice day of basking in the sun and eating everything in sight. She grazed on her Bermuda lawn, ate several Hibiscus leaves, and lots of Globe Mallow blossoms and leaves. It was a long, cold, damp winter for her, and it's nice to see her again!



But we need some Pix! Hooray for the end of Winter!


----------



## MeeshCo (Apr 24, 2019)

We woke our desert tortoise up on Easter Sunday. Every year we dig a hole and fill it with water so he can take a nice big drink after the long winter. This year he bypassed the water and headed over to one of his hibiscus plants instead. He loves hibiscus and doesn't give them a chance to grow so I need to plant more (he has 3 already), and finish stocking his pen with other edibles! After he was done munching, he dunked his head under water for 3 minutes and then headed over to his favorite spot to sleep off his feast. He's the coolest!


----------



## Cndlou0309 (Jun 14, 2019)

MeeshCo said:


> We woke our desert tortoise up on Easter Sunday. Every year we dig a hole and fill it with water so he can take a nice big drink after the long winter. This year he bypassed the water and headed over to one of his hibiscus plants instead. He loves hibiscus and doesn't give them a chance to grow so I need to plant more (he has 3 already), and finish stocking his pen with other edibles! After he was done munching, he dunked his head under water for 3 minutes and then headed over to his favorite spot to sleep off his feast. He's the coolest!
> View attachment 270669
> View attachment 270670
> View attachment 270671



Lol! So cute!!!’


----------



## Anet (Sep 1, 2019)

bioteach said:


> Our wonderful Desert Tortoise has finally decided that she has had enough of winter and had a nice day of basking in the sun and eating everything in sight. She grazed on her Bermuda lawn, ate several Hibiscus leaves, and lots of Globe Mallow blossoms and leaves. It was a long, cold, damp winter for her, and it's nice to see her again!


Love your post. I live in SW Arizona and some nights do get to freezing temperatures. Do you experience this in your area? I don't know whether to brumate my 3 yr. old DT outside because of the occasional night freeze or in a refrigerator. Where to you get the Globe Mallow plant?


----------

